# [solved] emerge blockers z.b. boost

## Linubie

Ich hatte eine paar tage gewartet weil ich dachte das erledigt sich vielleicht von alleine, aber boost zickt rum beim update:

```
emerge --update -N --deep world --verbose-conflicts

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sci-libs/suitesparseconfig-4.2.1-r1 [4.2.1] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-config-5-r3 [5-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8 [2.0.22] USE="(-libressl)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1 [1.56.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1 [1.56.0-r1] USE="(-mpi*)" PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python3_5)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-2.12.800-r1 [2.12.100] USE="-examples% -minimal%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.3 [0.3.2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.19.1-r1 [1.18]

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/enblend-4.2.0_p20161007-r1 [4.1.3-r1] USE="-tcmalloc%" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2%*" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libevent:0

  (dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8:0/2.1-6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libevent-2.0.22:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <=dev-libs/libevent-2.1 required by (net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.1-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                  ^^^                                                                                                                      

    dev-libs/libevent:0/0=[threads] required by (www-plugins/freshplayerplugin-0.3.5-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                         

dev-libs/boost:0

  (dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1:0/1.56.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r1:0/1.56.0= required by (media-gfx/hugin-2015.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                              ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.55:0/1.56.0= required by (app-office/libreoffice-5.2.3.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.51.0:0/1.56.0= required by (dev-libs/liborcus-0.11.2:0/0.11::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0= required by (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820:0.5/0.5::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5:0/1.56.0= required by (kde-apps/kdepimlibs-4.14.11_pre20160211-r3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

                              ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0= required by (kde-apps/akonadi-1.13.1_pre20160203-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0=[threads] required by (dev-libs/libixion-0.11.1:0/0.11::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0= required by (kde-apps/kdepim-runtime-4.14.11_pre20160211:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0= required by (dev-libs/librevenge-0.0.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0= required by (dev-db/mysql-connector-c++-1.1.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.46:0/1.56.0= required by (app-text/libmwaw-0.3.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0= required by (media-sound/ardour-5.0:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/boost:0/1.56.0= required by (dev-util/mdds-1.2.2:1/1.2::gentoo, installed)

                  ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                               

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6:0/1.56.0=[python,python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),python_single_target_python2_7(+)] required by (media-libs/vigra-1.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                              ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/boost-1.62.0 required by (media-gfx/enblend-4.2.0_p20161007-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^               ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                  

dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.56.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.56* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1:0/1.56.0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.62.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.62* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, danke!

----------

## musv

Der erste Versuch sollte immer sein:

```
emerge -1uDN world --backtrack=500
```

Dadurch lässt du emerge länger suchen, um die Konflikte selbst zu lösen. 

Da das aber eher selten zum Erfolg führt, solltest du das Problem selbst lösen:

```

  (dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8:0/2.1-6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libevent-2.0.22:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <=dev-libs/libevent-2.1 required by (net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.1-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                  ^^^                                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/libevent:0/0=[threads] required by (www-plugins/freshplayerplugin-0.3.5-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) 
```

heißt: nfs-utils ist installiert und will max. libevent-2.1 haben. Also deinstallier die nfs-utils. Eventuell musst du auch noch das freshplayerplugin erst mal runterschmeißen. 

Nachdem libevent aktualisiert wurde, kannst du die deinstallierten Pakete wieder installieren. 

Bei Boost gehst du genauso vor. Die ganzen deinstallierten Pakete, die als Abhängigkeit installiert wurden und nicht im Worldfile standen, werden sowieso wieder re-installiert.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, problematisch ist hier scheinbar die alte net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.1-r5 Version.

Vorschlag: Schalte dir die =net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.4 Version frei: 

```
echo "=net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.4" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

 Das ist auch die Version die zZt grade stabilisiert wird --> Bug 608152

Zudem achte darauf das dev-libs/libevent mit USE=threads gebaut wird.

(Pakete deinstallieren sollte normal nicht notwendig sein)

----------

## Linubie

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Tipps,

leider hängt portage nun an  binutils-libs fest.

Portage verlangt ein emerge @preserved-rebuild, doch sobald das durchgelaufen ist verlangt er es wieder.

Ich habe die libs bereits deinstalliert und dann erneut ein emerge @preserved-rebuild gemacht allerdings ohne Erfolg.

 *Quote:*   

> !!! existing preserved libs:
> 
> >>> package: sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.27
> 
>  *  - /usr/lib64/libbfd-2.25.1.so
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
eselect binutils list
```

Sofern da zwei Versionen (2.25.1 und 2.26.1) verfügbar sind, setze bitte die aktuell 2.26.1 Version, und nutze dann ein 

```
emerge -a --depclean
```

----------

## Linubie

Nachdem ich über eselect die neuste binutils version gesetzt habe und depclean -a ausgeführt habe, funktioniert nun alles soweit.

Danke!

----------

